
Python Generator Tricks for Systems Programmers - llambda
http://www.dabeaz.com/generators/
======
sciurus
Discussion from 1 month ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3349429>

------
rabidsnail
See also:

[http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/8.1.0/api/twisted.interne...](http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/8.1.0/api/twisted.internet.defer.html#inlineCallbacks)

<http://www.tornadoweb.org/documentation/gen.html>

------
bo1024
How can I do this in Lua with coroutines?

